
Target's Shipt Delivery App Workers Describe Culture of Retaliation, Fear - occamschainsaw
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dygxzw/target-shipt-delivery-app-workers-retaliation
======
blahneverdies
"In late October, Ashley Johnson, a single mom and seasoned gig worker in a
quiet Seattle suburb, tweeted about the decline of lucrative work on Shipt,
the Target-owned grocery delivery app."

"An hour after tweeting, Johnson received an email from Shipt telling her that
she had been “deactivated” and was not “eligible to reapply” for her job,
according to an email reviewed by Motherboard. The letter provided no
explanation for her removal from the app. (On gig economy apps like Uber and
the like, “deactivation” is the same thing as getting fired.)"

